# Positive FET stories please!



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi girls,
I've just had a bfn at ARGC - gutted, but am going back for my 2 blasts asap!

This time probably with IVIG (which I refused last time)...

I would LOVE some positive FET stories please, as I dread the thought of another fresh cycle...I really found it emotionally draining going in every day...

Also, any advice on how soon I can start etc.

I go in tomorrow for a final blood on this cycle, but if anyone has any info before then that would be great.

Even in terms of the protocol for a FET.

Thanks,
Maria x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Maria 

Sorry to hear about your BFN   

She hulk, flower,Alli and Rosebud have had bfp's via nat fet  

ARGC have a very good success rate with nat fet's (better than my old clinic) so i think you will have a really good chance   also they freeze the best blasts so you cant go wrong  

I just had a fet with ARGC (Although with ropey embies from old clinic) so dont use me as an example, as they did say to me they were 50/50 and they probably wouldnt of frozen them if they were ARGC embies so yours must be good  

Good luck   
Emmaxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Maria

Sorry about your BFN  

As Paris says, I had more luck with my natural FET than the fresh cycle.  I had 3 5 day embies transferred on my fresh and was unfortunate to get a biochemical pregnancy from it whereas the frozen cycle did yield a lovely BFP.  Sadly I miscarried at 10 weeks but I did get much further with the frozen cycle.  I too could not face the rigours of another fresh cycle hence going for the FET which was much a much gentler and less intensive process.

I started after my 2nd bleed.
All the best!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've moved your post to the FET board  If you have a read of this board you'll find lots of helpful threads and there is also a FET Success thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85430.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Maria - Just wanted to let you know that I got a BFP yesterday from my 2nd FET and mine were only day 3 embies as only 3 out of 6 survived and it was risky to take them to blasts.. My 1st was a bio-chemical... I am also having ivig today... Let me know if you have any other questions..

Lexi


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Maria,I had 2 x frostie blasts popped in on my last go & it resulted in twins!!!!    Sadly i went into labour at 23 weeks due to placental abruption & they are both now angels   However this is a rare occurance so don't let that worry you, it happens to less than 1% of births per yr.  I am about to go for another FET from Jan AF as we still have 5 frosties that are blasts too.

I truely believe that FET are better for you as youhave no added stress of weeks of injections  

All the best for when you go ahead xxxxxx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Thanks girls for all your posts - it's reallly encouraging to read  

Vino - I'm so sorry to read about your sad loss  , thank you so much for sharing your story, and giving me hope


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I too had a BFN on my fresh cycle with a blast   a couple of months later I had two blast frosties transferred (Lister Clinic) which resulted in a BFP.

I didn't have IVIG (don't know what that is   ) I had natural FET which just involved a couple of scans to check when I ovulated then back in for transfer 5 days later.  I found the whole experience completely stress free.

Wishing you lots of luck    for a 

xx


----------



## radiaa (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello Maria,
sorry about your bfn
I got bfp  from medicated fet, natural fet didnt work. now we are 7+6 and already had two IVIG at ARGC. We saw two heartbeats last monday, so please be positive it will happen for you. Will be thinking of you.
Zuzi


----------

